# Telcel internet suspension



## lancet (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello all, 
I am new to this forum but thought I might be able to get needed information concerning Telcel interenet. Do any of you know if you can suspend your internet and landline phone package? My wife and I are returning to the States for a few months and instead of leaving these utilities running and wasting our money we hoped to have them suspended until we get back. Has anyone done this?


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

They would not let you vacation and come back and run out contract. Same for elec and water connections.

We tried but they would not let us! Maybe someday.

Dennydaddy


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I assume you mean Telmex as Telcel is CEL. I've heard of people turning off the Internet portion and saving a little but not the phone.


----------



## Rolynn (Feb 27, 2013)

Telmex allows you to turn off the internet. You have to return the modem and get a receipt for it. You can't suspend the phone line. If you are still under some kind of contract, it may not be possible.


----------



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

How hard is it to get cable or phone connected in your name as a foreigner?

I ask because I need to provide proof of address to INM for my visa card.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

CanGuy...

Not to hard I guess.....went to the phone office to ask about a cell in my much rehursed spanglish, and wanted cell internet. I said where I lived! A few days later someone came by and asked neighbor if I lived next door, and they came to install a land line. I did get a sim and a cell hook up tho.

No visa, just a FMM and I had a unlocked smartphone. They must of been pushing land lines. They did not ask for my visa.This is in Rocky Point.

DD


----------

